# What happens or is heard out hunting stays out hunting



## Judgemental (14 September 2012)

On the basis of the old adage, 'what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas' (which seems to have, shall we say, not been respected recently) I felt a timely and topical reminder to all concerned, especially the younger entry that the same applies to hunting.

Especially bearing in mind the recent and unforgivable intrusion into private Royal life in France.

Whatever you hear, whatever you see, who with and whatever happens, stays in the hunting field.

The use of camera's on mobile 'phones, should in my opinion be considered as bad as, 'kicking a hound' in which case you should be sent home and told not to come out again on that particular horse or pony.

Unless of course it is being used in gathering evidence against unacceptable, so called 'hunt monitor' activity.


----------



## WestCoast (14 September 2012)

Oh god I laughed so much I sprayed my tea everywhere. Absolutely priceless. Satire I assume.


----------



## Judgemental (14 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			Oh god I laughed so much I sprayed my tea everywhere. Absolutely priceless. Satire I assume. 

Click to expand...

I referred to your Public Profile and your Biography which says;

"Mad middle aged lady with whacking great big Friesian mare".

One can of course trust in your complete confidence?

I assume the satire to which you refer is bare all and say nothing.


----------



## L&M (14 September 2012)

Agreed Judgemental. We have had an email relaying similiar sentiments from our Hunt Commitee - facebook etc are dangerous things and only too easy for events to be misconstrued. 

Sorry to hear about your accident Paulag - re the above, I can only assume you received a knock to your head?!


----------



## WestCoast (14 September 2012)

I know that must be it - how could anyone ever misconstrue what happens out hunting. 

You guys are comedy genius. 

This reminds me of my husband's sporting club's motto though - "what happens on tour, stays on Facebook". But that mostly refers to drunken sexual shenanigans which I'm sure never go in between members of hunts - no sireeeee. 

Sorry I forgot for a moment I should know my place. I really promise not to stray onto hunting again.


----------



## L&M (14 September 2012)

Tee hee - yet another misconception about hunting! 

I wish we had some 'drunken sexual shenanigans' to report, but sadly our pack is boringly clean, as is predominately made up of housewives and oap's!!

(Aplogies Judgemental for deviating from what is a serious post.)


----------



## Judgemental (14 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			I know that must be it - how could anyone ever misconstrue what happens out hunting. 

You guys are comedy genius. 

This reminds me of my husband's sporting club's motto though - "what happens on tour, stays on Facebook". But that mostly refers to drunken sexual shenanigans which I'm sure never go in between members of hunts - no sireeeee. 

Sorry I forgot for a moment I should know my place. I really promise not to stray onto hunting again.
		
Click to expand...

I have a vision of shall we say, a lady with good confirmation on this great black horse, mane streaming in the wind, the feltlock hair flouncing in abundance, tail held highish, thundering towards me...........

Really rather exciting, mad and middle aged too.

Oh I see there is mention of a husband, how facinating rather than exciting.

The very idea that anybody who hunts is the teeniest bit of a tippler and indulges in, what did you suggest, "sexual shenanigans" is so absurd that it is rather like suggesting the Labour Party will repeal the Hunting Act 2004.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			.......

"Mad middle aged lady with whacking great big Friesian mare".

............
		
Click to expand...

With one,  or both,  assuming male plumage,  I shouldn't wonder. 

Alec.


----------



## WestCoast (16 September 2012)

Sidney said:



			Tee hee - yet another misconception about hunting! 

I wish we had some 'drunken sexual shenanigans' to report, but sadly our pack is boringly clean, as is predominately made up of housewives and oap's!!

(Aplogies Judgemental for deviating from what is a serious post.)
		
Click to expand...

You guys need I take up drag hunting - from what I remember there was some quite wild after hunt parties going on. I was of course too young to understand theses things.


----------



## EAST KENT (16 September 2012)

Mmm,must have missed out somewhere,I was always too bothered about what the fox was up to and too cold and wet to have my mind stray.As I would face a long hack home as well nothing could be further from my mind..but do come on Paulag,spill the beans! Maybe it is sparkier up your way.


----------



## WestCoast (16 September 2012)

Funnily enough, I've just noticed your user name. It was actually in Westerham in Kent. Sadly though it was the 1980's - not a decade traditionally known for it's bed hopping. Luckily though my involvement only went as far as getting my bottom felt, and being 16 at the time I grabbed said hand, held it in the air and loudly asked "WHOSE IS THIS HAND ON MY BOTTOM?"


----------



## skint1 (16 September 2012)

I will probably never ride in a hunt but I'm really intrigued, what exactly do y'all do out there?! :-D


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 September 2012)

Sidney said:



			Tee hee - yet another misconception about hunting! 

I wish we had some 'drunken sexual shenanigans' to report, but sadly our pack is boringly clean, as is predominately made up of housewives and oap's!!

(Aplogies Judgemental for deviating from what is a serious post.)
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not a member of the Tiverton Staghounds then, when a certain huntmaster thought he was above the law at the hunt ball.


----------



## Nicnac (16 September 2012)

Surely not in Westerham Paulag?  The WK hunt (or OSBWK as it's now known) are paragons of virtue - there are absolutely no shenanigans ongoing or ever have been (oh dear, my nose just hit the screen).

I am in the fair town of 6 + 1 big trees just up the road


----------



## happyhunter123 (16 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Obviously not a member of the Tiverton Staghounds then, when a certain huntmaster thought he was above the law at the hunt ball.
		
Click to expand...

That was a terrible story. What he did is just wrong. It was an absolutely dreadful thing to do. But please, please don't try and score anti-hunting points out of it . What he did for a living is totally irrelevant

Anyway, sadly my hunt is incredibly dull as well, the gossip is all too often a little thin! We need livening up a little bit, I think.


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Obviously not a member of the Tiverton Staghounds then, when a certain huntmaster thought he was above the law at the hunt ball.
		
Click to expand...

I did say, "what happens or is heard out hunting stays out hunting".

The unfortunate matter to which you refer did not happened out hunting and it was reported in the press as a wholly secular issue to that of hunting.

I believe you are the first person who has the unmitigated bad taste to mention it in this forum.

Furthermore, it was so shocking that it served as a very forceful and robust reminder to everybody who hunts, that their conduct has to be wholly above reproach, lest they bring the sport into disrepute. 

Oh and just for the record, I am not a member of that most excellent hunt.


----------



## WestCoast (16 September 2012)

That really isn't the same thing as a bit I'd consentual (if possibly extra marital) bed hopping at all.


----------



## happyhunter123 (16 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			I did say, "what happens or is heard out hunting stays out hunting".

The unfortunate matter to which you refer did not happened out hunting and it was reported in the press as a wholly secular issue to that of hunting.

I believe you are the first person who has the unmitigated bad taste to mention it in this forum.

Furthermore, it was so shocking that it served as a very forceful and robust reminder to everybody who hunts, that their conduct has to be wholly above reproach, lest they bring the sport into disrepute. 

Oh and just for the record, I am not a member of that most excellent hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It thoroughly disgusted me when I saw certain anti groups on the internet using this as proof of how 'awful hunting people are' and how they think that they are 'above the law' in all aspects. They, it seems will use anything to try and damage hunting as a whole. Remember, things like this happen in all sections of society. How low can these people sink?

This hunt is pretty local to me. I think that everyone was extremely shocked (myself included), but have kept quiet about it. I do not know the man in question personally, but many people I know do. You can understand why people don't want to discuss this very sad case. I feel very sorry for the victim, as well as the huntsman's own family 

Anyway, very sorry to move away from the original discussion, which is of course that things said out hunting must stay there.


----------



## happyhunter123 (16 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			I did say, "what happens or is heard out hunting stays out hunting".

The unfortunate matter to which you refer did not happened out hunting and it was reported in the press as a wholly secular issue to that of hunting.

I believe you are the first person who has the unmitigated bad taste to mention it in this forum.

Furthermore, it was so shocking that it served as a very forceful and robust reminder to everybody who hunts, that their conduct has to be wholly above reproach, lest they bring the sport into disrepute. 

Oh and just for the record, I am not a member of that most excellent hunt.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry double post


----------



## Mince Pie (16 September 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Surely not in Westerham Paulag?  The WK hunt (or OSBWK as it's now known) are paragons of virtue - there are absolutely no shenanigans ongoing or ever have been (oh dear, my nose just hit the screen).

I am in the fair town of 6 + 1 big trees just up the road 

Click to expand...

*Snorts*


----------



## WestCoast (17 September 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			*Snorts*
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear I think I just killed a thread. 

Apologies.


----------



## EAST KENT (17 September 2012)

Snorts well no,it is too interesting to die just yet.We did have some intrigue down this way some years back,the air being thick with passion for a while.Everyone loves a red coat don`t they?Then it all went a bit dull cos they got married,but for a while it was interesting.


----------



## WestCoast (17 September 2012)

I just saw this in the window of my local bookshop and for some reason thought Judgemental might appreciate it. See front cover photo - not me I hasten to add. I would scare the horse. 

http://www.thefarmerscalendar.co.uk/shop.php#ecwid:category=3125487&mode=product&product=13526304

Paula


----------



## EAST KENT (17 September 2012)

Crumbs!


----------



## WestCoast (17 September 2012)

There was a serious doubletake going on I can tell you. 

Paula


----------



## Luci07 (17 September 2012)

That's it. Have a horse, finally, whom I think will be sane enough to go hunting and this thread has tipped the balance.

Have dug out my most important item now to prepare myself. Forget the camera phone, the hip flask is FAR more important!


----------



## WestCoast (17 September 2012)

Luci07 said:



			That's it. Have a horse, finally, whom I think will be sane enough to go hunting and this thread has tipped the balance.

Have dug out my most important item now to prepare myself. Forget the camera phone, the hip flask is FAR more important!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me - was it the talk of sexual shenanigans or the farmer's wives calendar that finally did it? 

Paula


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2012)

Just looked at some of the back issue calendars!! That explains the level of farm accidents then..all that loose tackle is a major H&S risk!

Never wanted to go on a hunt but now I am intrigued...it's just like telling a child that whatever they do they must not open a box!!


----------



## Luci07 (17 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			Tell me - was it the talk of sexual shenanigans or the farmer's wives calendar that finally did it? 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

The potential of the former! baby horse is completely dog proof now after some pretty hairy times with my dogs. Good out hacking, getting bolder.....and I really did enjoy my times out hunting previously. Though of course that is ALL I can say!


----------



## Judgemental (17 September 2012)

Interesting how the majority of posters on this thread appear to be female?


----------



## Judgemental (17 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			I just saw this in the window of my local bookshop and for some reason thought Judgemental might appreciate it. See front cover photo - not me I hasten to add. I would scare the horse. 

http://www.thefarmerscalendar.co.uk/shop.php#ecwid:category=3125487&mode=product&product=13526304

Paula
		
Click to expand...

I am not so sure, why do my instincts say, that may be it is your good self.

Or am I running a heel line?

Don't be shy and hide your light under a bushel.


----------



## KidnapMoss (17 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			On the basis of the old adage, 'what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas' (which seems to have, shall we say, not been respected recently) I felt a timely and topical reminder to all concerned, especially the younger entry that the same applies to hunting.

Especially bearing in mind the recent and unforgivable intrusion into private Royal life in France.

Whatever you hear, whatever you see, who with and whatever happens, stays in the hunting field.

The use of camera's on mobile 'phones, should in my opinion be considered as bad as, 'kicking a hound' in which case you should be sent home and told not to come out again on that particular horse or pony.

Unless of course it is being used in gathering evidence against unacceptable, so called 'hunt monitor' activity.
		
Click to expand...

Is that so conversations involving the trapping, caging and releasing of foxes in order to provide a bit of Saturday sport aren't made public?

Or is that just me. Mind you this wasn't out hunting, it was at a social event. Maybe the fact I ride, and wear old tweed coats means those who discuss such things don't bother lowering their voices when I'm around 

I imagine these sorts of things may be discussed, is that why what happens out hunting stays out hunting?


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 September 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			Is that so conversations involving the trapping, caging and releasing of foxes in order to provide a bit of Saturday sport aren't made public?

Or is that just me. Mind you this wasn't out hunting, it was at a social event. Maybe the fact I ride, and wear old tweed coats means those who discuss such things don't bother lowering their voices when I'm around 

I imagine these sorts of things may be discussed, is that why what happens out hunting stays out hunting? 

Click to expand...

I've never, ever heard anything like that discussed out hunting, with any hunt in all of my years. If such activity was going on at the time (and I don't think that such practice did go on to any great extent) I certainly don't think it would be made public to members of the field or other followers. They would be too likely to spread it, for a start. It does contravene MFHA rules. And I'd l know a lot of followers who would have regarded it as very 'un-sportsman' like, and strongly disapprove of such practice. If that was happening, probably the only people discussing it would have been the master, hunt staff and terrier men.


----------



## KidnapMoss (17 September 2012)

It was a few years ago, but it was post ban. And it was heard by me, it was one of those things that i heard, and then thought about later, wondering if I had really heard it. Maybe they have stopped now, hopefully. It was along the lines of a landowner had caught a fox, that was stalking chickens, caged and then shot it, and a hunting neighbour was terribly cross as they wished to release it to hunt that Saturday and told him next time to do that. 

Unfortunately it was another nail in the coffin for me when it comes to hunting and now I'm afraid I wish to have no part of it


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 September 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			It was a few years ago, but it was post ban. And it was heard by me, it was one of those things that i heard, and then thought about later, wondering if I had really heard it. Maybe they have stopped now, hopefully. It was along the lines of a landowner had caught a fox, that was stalking chickens, caged and then shot it, and a hunting neighbour was terribly cross as they wished to release it to hunt that Saturday and told him next time to do that. 

Unfortunately it was another nail in the coffin for me when it comes to hunting and now I'm afraid I wish to have no part of it 

Click to expand...

To be honest I can completely understand your view. I am totally opposed to practice like that (and I know that in most hunts this did not go on). This is both cruel and unfair. The MFHA rules clearly state that releasing caught foxes is not allowed. It goes against what fox hunting should have been about-the finding and hunting of a wild fox in country that it knows. Some people believe that the use of bagged (or other pre caught) foxes do not provide good sport anyway-they apparently tend to run down wind and, for the fact that they are terrified (a terrified fox produces no or a weaker scent). I would have hoped that such practice was largely a thing of the distant past (the 19th century was when it was most common). But was the hunt involved with what you heard, or was it just the view of one individual?


----------



## KidnapMoss (17 September 2012)

I suppose you could say it was one individual who was heavily involved but not a hunt staff member per say so I would like to think that the hunt itself would be very opposed and disgusted about it and I'm sure they would be from what you say. 

But as I say above, final nail in the coffin I'm afraid! I'm a farmers wife and ceartinily not a fluffy bunny, just made my descion based on what I have seen and heard


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			It was a few years ago, but it was post ban. And it was heard by me, it was one of those things that i heard, and then thought about later, wondering if I had really heard it. Maybe they have stopped now, hopefully. It was along the lines of a landowner had caught a fox, that was stalking chickens, caged and then shot it, and a hunting neighbour was terribly cross as they wished to release it to hunt that Saturday and told him next time to do that. 

Unfortunately it was another nail in the coffin for me when it comes to hunting and now I'm afraid I wish to have no part of it 

Click to expand...

Have also heard a similar story. Fox was bagged beforehand and released on day of hunt. Supposed a plan B in case the hounds failed to raise a fox.  Said hunt got fined I believe some years later for same practice so it seems it was not a one off.  Person who told me was a hunt member. So sorry, not everything that happens on the hunt stays on the hunt!   All pre hunting ban by the way so I'm sure it doesn't happen anymore  I do not approve of hunting live quarry by the way.  Who was it quoted.. The mindless in pursuit of the harmless. Wilde ?


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 September 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			I would like to think that the hunt itself would be very opposed and disgusted about it and I'm sure they would be from what you say.
		
Click to expand...

Hm, not sure about that. Hunts that carry out such practice severely damage the overall image of hunting, but I do know (only from anti information, so possible not 100% true) that some hunts have carried out such practice in the past. It's not necessary for a good days hunting in any way, and it was never commonplace I don't think. That didn't stop some hunts from doing it. I just know that I, (and I'm sure, several other hunting people) think that hunting pre caught wild foxes isn't sporting, and therefore *never* belongs in hunting.


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 September 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Who was it quoted.. The mindless in pursuit of the harmless. Wilde ?
		
Click to expand...

The 'unspeakable in pursuit of the uneatable' I do believe. Yes, it was Wilde. 

This one quote is the basis of most anti-hunting arguments, I have always found
It is getting a little bit tired


----------



## Alec Swan (18 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Interesting how the majority of posters on this thread appear to be female?
		
Click to expand...

Well it was a choice of spending time on here,  or shopping. 

Alec.


----------



## WestCoast (18 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Well it was a choice of spending time on here,  or shopping. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you enjoy your shopping then Alec?

I'm bored and stuck on box rest after a fall myself. Although thankfully now back at work (late start as I'm working this evening today). 

Paula


----------



## lauraandjack (3 October 2012)

Sidney said:



			I wish we had some 'drunken sexual shenanigans' to report, but sadly our pack is boringly clean, as is predominately made up of housewives and oap's!!

(Aplogies Judgemental for deviating from what is a serious post.)
		
Click to expand...

Oi!  I am neither a housewife nor an OAP!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (3 October 2012)

New Jilly Cooper book maybe. It could be called that. "what happens on the hunting field! lol


----------



## Judgemental (4 October 2012)

I <3 My Teddi said:



			New Jilly Cooper book maybe. It could be called that. "what happens on the hunting field! lol
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I am already writing it........will be published about autumn next year


----------



## WestCoast (4 October 2012)

I'd read it 

Paula


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (4 October 2012)

If its sex and horses.... im buying it too! haha.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (4 October 2012)

Dare I say it but I am off to excercise my hunter.

The invention of the mobile phone camera/mini cam etc... has certainly put a stop to the old saying "if the horsebox is rocking, don't come a knocking".

All that means these days is your horse is pummelling you with his traveling boots on.

Anyway, it has always been far more intersting to know what goes on OFF the hunting field.

It would be more acurate to say "what happens at the Hunt Ball, stays at the Hunt Ball". 



Paddy


----------

